# Picked up a funky LL accessory.



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was in Hobby Lobby today to pick up some track and found a track -pack in the clearance section for $8.99.I was surprised when I opened the box when a AA battery dropped out.THen I found a wide section of track with a TYco '80s T-bird attached to it.It turns out it is a jam car accessory that represents a car spinning across the track!The box is ambiguous so it was a nice surprise! I hooked it up and I include a vid clip of it in operation.Pretty cool!(click the pic to view the clip).


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That's the strangest slot car item I've ever seen (next to the Super III).

And please don't run that AFX Dodge Magnum into that spinning LL crap-wagon.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

No I won't The magnum is very cool!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here you go guys, a review of the set that came in.

Life-Like Freeway Showdown

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ahhh, interesting. I picked up 3 LifeLike cars at a flea market a few years ago... two NASCARS that I don't remember what they were and a red Ford pickup with an odd dummy chassis that had a spinner and rod jammed in the middle of it. Never knew what it was till Grandcheapskate was kind enough to help me identify it; he mentioned this set/accessory. But I don't have the track piece, so I've never actually seen it in action till your video. Great stuff, thanks for posting! I guess the bottom of yours looks like this one?




























--rick


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes it does !


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

ParkRNDL said:


> Ahhh, interesting. I picked up 3 LifeLike cars at a flea market a few years ago... two NASCARS that I don't remember what they were and a red Ford pickup with an odd dummy chassis that had a spinner and rod jammed in the middle of it. Never knew what it was till Grandcheapskate was kind enough to help me identify it; he mentioned this set/accessory. But I don't have the track piece, so I've never actually seen it in action till your video. Great stuff, thanks for posting! I guess the bottom of yours looks like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you willing to sell that chassis piece that came with that truck? I have a spinout track set but it is missing that chassis piece that sticks into the track. I may even be willing to trade you for something.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey Carlos, sending you a PM.

--rick


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*wait just a minute...*

I always heard that railroad crossings were discouraged/discontinued way back when because some goodie two shoes (in the guv'mint?) thought it glamorized playing chicken with trains.... but now it's cool to nail a spinning police car. Well, at least it's not a train LMAO!

That has got to be the most unique slot accessory I can remember ever seeing! Not one to use with an original t jet, I suppose . I bet you could make a lot of tan goop material real quick!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah and they do smack the jam car hard.I pull the battery because I wish to limit damage.


----------

